# she's back



## pol700 (Jun 29, 2011)

linda klosterman is shooting again.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

pol700 said:


> linda klosterman is shooting again.


 I don't thinK i've heard that name since before gas was a buck..... She was damn good.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

pol700 said:


> linda klosterman is shooting again.


 she is quite a gal, how about Kirk ethridge


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Where is the like button?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow that name brings back some clout.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> Wow that name brings back some clout.


Agreed.

field14(Tom D.)


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

how about bring back some of the old guard Stan and Liz Columbo, Terry and Michelle, Jack Cramer, I would love to see a seminar with people like this someday, after all they shot todays scores with equipment you couldn't give away today, when they stop shooting alot of the mental toughness and drive went with them in lue of the techno crap we read today.

Mike 2787 have you ever thought of writing a book about your tournament adventures


----------



## pol700 (Jun 29, 2011)

she still is


----------



## pol700 (Jun 29, 2011)

not sure about kirk' but have known Linda and John since i was in diapers. they've both been helpin me alot with shooting.and yes' she is awesome !!!!


----------

